# How many from west lothian are on here?



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

As the thread title say's how many members are from the west lothian area?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im from fife if that counts :lol:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

hullo !!! :wave:

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Livi, along the road fae that dodgy geezer above

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert) 
3. deanoecosse


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I am midlothian (Penicuik) so I am fairly close.


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

whitburn, along the road fae you two dodgy geezer's above:wave::lol:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

ianking said:


> I am midlothian (Penicuik) so I am fairly close.





badly_dubbed said:


> im from fife if that counts :lol:


will someone start a fife and midlothian thread for these two boys ! :lol:


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> im from fife if that counts :lol:


+1

Was going to say the same thing when I saw the thread title! :wave:


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

denny between falkirk and stirling here


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Me.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave:
1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC 
5. Susan Boyle:lol:


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

not quite but edinburgh.


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

patbhoy said:


> 1. aiky007
> 2. xpressvalet (robert)
> 3. deanoecosse
> 4. JCMAC
> 5. Susan Boyle:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello fae Bathgate:wave:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Bigjacko said:


> Hello fae Bathgate:wave:


1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC
5. Bigjacko

welcome :wave:


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

xpressvalet said:


> 1. aiky007
> 2. xpressvalet (robert)
> 3. deanoecosse
> 4. JCMAC
> ...


Thank you:thumb:

I work with aiky007, he's worth the watching


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Bigjacko said:


> Thank you:thumb:
> 
> I work with aiky007, he's worth the watching


hey:doublesho


----------



## yiponwah (Jul 15, 2008)

from bathgate


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:mate welcome


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC
5. Bigjacko
6. yiponwah


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

yiponwah said:


> from bathgate


That you're RS4?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello,

I am from Armadale

Terry


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Aye, Livingston :wave:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC
5. Bigjacko
6. yiponwah 
7. Terrymcg
8. moggytech


----------



## gordong65 (Mar 16, 2008)

Aye ,Bo'ness newbie :wave:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello - newbie from West Calder. :thumb:


----------



## ciaran1 (May 28, 2009)

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC
5. Bigjacko
6. yiponwah 
7. Terrymcg
8. moggytech 
9. gordong65
10. Franco50 
11. ciaran


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Hi:wave: to all


----------



## DezUk (Jan 31, 2006)

Aye Im in Linlithgow


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

B'gate 

John


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Uphall.


----------



## diadem (May 27, 2008)

Threemiletown:wave:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

just updating the numbers, hullo one and all! :thumb:

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC
5. Bigjacko
6. yiponwah
7. Terrymcg
8. moggytech
9. gordong65
10. Franco50
11. ciaran
12. DezUk
13. JOhn-R-
14. martyp
15. diadem


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

BROXBURN:wave:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

1. aiky007
2. xpressvalet (robert)
3. deanoecosse
4. JCMAC
5. Bigjacko
6. yiponwah
7. Terrymcg
8. moggytech
9. gordong65
10. Franco50
11. ciaran
12. DezUk
13. JOhn-R-
14. martyp
15. diadem 
16. mr paint
17. OCDMike


----------

